# cub cadet 2160 snow blower belts



## mkaiser (Oct 22, 2009)

Have a 190-303 snow blower on my cub cadet 2160. Have read previously about how this snow blower eats belts. Well, I've been through a couple this season. Any suggestions? Different belt size, type? Other fixes?

Been through 2 PTO belts.


----------



## mkaiser (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, I'll answer my own question some here....

Bought the blower used this season, found the old PTO belt the seller left with it, measured it to be 1/2" by around 76". Bought one and works OK so far, but only light fluffy snow to move so far, and only about 45 minutes worth. Still, belt didn't smell hot during and looks fine. If we ever get some good snow this winter I'll find out more. Funny how the stock belt from Cub burned up really quick, maybe the seller changed out some pulleys?

Stock belt is working fine for the blower belt.


----------

